# Honda GX25 4 cycle on Mantis Tiller



## nogo (Jun 30, 2014)

The fuel line from the tank to carburetor has a larger inside diameter than the return fuel line. Why? Can I successfully use the larger line for both applications?

Also, I notice that the OEM Honda carburetor lists for about $50.00. Does this price include the entire assembly ready to install? I'm a new guy, and this is my first rodeo.

Thank you.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There's a Husqvarna (Poulan Etc) dual fuel line kit I use on many hand-held units having 2 different fuel line sizes: 530069599. Very handy, fits many of the Ryobi/Homelite etc. units where there's no tank grommet, the line goes right into the tank.

Post your engine numbers if you'd like carb information.


----------

